# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  جريدة عام 2070

## امير الصمت



----------


## narosse27

شكرا لك أخي الكريم

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك أخي حسين   الشيء الجميل وهو انهزام المنتخب البرازيلي بالخماسية

----------


## EZEL

ههههههههه جريدة مضحكة . مشكور

----------

